# how to roast different types of beans (temperature, time etc)-Books,website?



## lennaes11 (Jun 4, 2020)

Hello,Do you know any books,courses or websites where I can read about how to roast different types of beans (temperature, time etc). Many thanks


----------



## Batian (Oct 23, 2017)

This semi redundant site owned by davecuk of this forum still has loads of relevant useful beginner information. Start with the links below, and best of luck!

http://coffeetime.wikidot.com/online-roastlog-application

http://coffeetime.wikidot.com/start1


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

'Infrequently updated' might be a better description than semi redundant... the info on Dave's site is gold dust and all in one place, so not really redundant in that sense. BTW I'm only being jokingly pedantic, I totally know how you meant it and you're right to remind people it's there!

___
Eat, drink and be merry


----------



## Beeroclock (Aug 10, 2015)

Scott Rao latest book Coffee Roasting - Best Practices - is excellent.

Mill City videos on YouTube

There are also some excellent videos from Cropster on YouTube.

The Roasting forum on Home Barista is also a great resource.

Cheers Phil


----------



## filthynines (May 2, 2016)

Beeroclock said:


> Scott Rao latest book Coffee Roasting - Best Practices - is excellent.
> 
> Mill City videos on YouTube
> 
> ...


 Did you buy it from a UK retailer, Phil?


----------



## Beeroclock (Aug 10, 2015)

No ordered from Scott's website - copies this side of the pond are distributed from Berlin.

I've got a few books on roasting including Rob Hoos and Raimond Feil, but Rao's latest work is really the one to have imho.

Cheers Phil


----------



## Step21 (Oct 2, 2014)

If you are going to get a drum roaster then there is loads of information available. Most literature focuses on them and drum roaster profiles. I'd second the Home Barista forum's roasting section as a good resource.

The only roasting book I have is the Rob Hoos "Modulating the flavour profile of coffee" which is more generic and quite useful. All be it very short and expensive. One of those books you re-read from time to time and pick up something you missed previously.

Scott Rao is known for his declining RoR (Rate of Rise) theory that has garnered many advocates. He has some blogs and a new book.


----------

